# Premiership football and Netflix



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We have a modbro box. Would like another one I’ve heard of Kodi.. we would like Netflix husband would like premiership football

Any suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Kodi works. The legitimacy of it I don't know.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Kodi is not a "box".
Kodi is just software, and runs on various devices (PC, android). And is totally legal.
Kodi runs apps to access content
Apps like Mobdro, apps which may or may not be legal.

Never heard of a "mobdro box", as Mobdro is again only an app, not a box.

As you say you alreaady have a "mobdro box", this may suggest you already have an android box, so you can run any of the other pirate feed apps for your tv needs...or legit ones like netflix, just a question of looking for and installing them.

DAZN is the legal broadcaster for Premier league football in Spain this and next 2 seasons...its an online streaming service, and will have an android app available for you.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

DAZN is pretty good for football, all in Spanish though and has a bunch of other sports that may hold interest although it's the ES version is still lacking content. It's basically a Netflix for live sport, just what I was waiting for. Worth it for the premier league alone though.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Look into getting a NOWTV Stick/box from around £15 for the stick. Read about them here. (you can get them also on ebay uk) All uk channels plus Netflix
https://www.nowtv.com/smart-tv-stick


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> DAZN is pretty good for football, all in Spanish though and has a bunch of other sports that may hold interest although it's the ES version is still lacking content. It's basically a Netflix for live sport, just what I was waiting for. Worth it for the premier league alone though.


So which games can you watch? PL, CL, EFL Championship, League Cup, FA Cup?

Are you able to watch cricket, rugby, golf?


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

yozzi said:


> So which games can you watch? PL, CL, EFL Championship, League Cup, FA Cup?
> 
> Are you able to watch cricket, rugby, golf?



https://watch.dazn.com/en-ES/sports/


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

yozzi said:


> So which games can you watch? PL, CL, EFL Championship, League Cup, FA Cup?
> 
> Are you able to watch cricket, rugby, golf?


Wiki has everything that is available to watch on it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DAZN

I guess if one was to use a VPN or DNS thing to access a different countries platform then there is a much larger choice than dazn.es. including rugby, cricket, etc...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

sat said:


> Kodi is not a "box".
> Kodi is just software, and runs on various devices (PC, android). And is totally legal.
> Kodi runs apps to access content
> Apps like Mobdro, apps which may or may not be legal.
> ...



Thanks. Yes, techno challenged here it’s an android box with mobdro apps

One last question

When we watch TV like BBC 1 etc it plays perfectly but live sport it seems to freeze or not play at all

Is this due to the “app” or due to something else that therefore would be the same with Netflix etc.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Megsmum said:


> Thanks. Yes, techno challenged here it’s an android box with mobdro apps
> 
> One last question
> 
> ...


Trial and error.....could be many things from where the streams originate from, the quality of stream, how many people are accessing that stream, which Apps you are using, your internet speed, etc....but in theory with a NOWTV stick or similar with legit Apps like iplayer, Netflix you should have no problem.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

blondebob said:


> Trial and error.....could be many things from where the streams originate from, the quality of stream, how many people are accessing that stream, which Apps you are using, your internet speed, etc....but in theory with a NOWTV stick or similar with legit Apps like iplayer, Netflix you should have no problem.


i-Player is not actually legit in Spain ...  you have to hide inside a VPN to use it.

Never had a problem streaming Netflix, either with an Android box or cast from an iPad. Amazon Prime is fine too. HBO buffers occasionally but the software is crap.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> i-Player is not actually legit in Spain ...  you have to hide inside a VPN to use it.
> 
> Never had a problem streaming Netflix, either with an Android box or cast from an iPad. Amazon Prime is fine too. HBO buffers occasionally but the software is crap.


Amazon prime we have no issues with it’s just the mobdro app. Netflix I fancy, but no sports me thinks?

Looking for something not mega expensive. The DAZN looks good but no champions league


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

https://www.docsquiffy.com/

Great website, all the knowledge you need.....


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

blondebob said:


> https://watch.dazn.com/en-ES/sports/


Thanks, I've looked at the various websites but I've asked the question to see if anybody has actually viewed this football through them because DAZN will always say they show it but being able to get it can be a totally different thing.


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

yozzi said:


> Thanks, I've looked at the various websites but I've asked the question to see if anybody has actually viewed this football through them because DAZN will always say they show it but being able to get it can be a totally different thing.



https://www.livenettv.sc/
Great for live Sports!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

yozzi said:


> Thanks, I've looked at the various websites but I've asked the question to see if anybody has actually viewed this football through them because DAZN will always say they show it but being able to get it can be a totally different thing.


Yes, watching live right now. 
No probs.


----------



## hunter99 (Aug 28, 2019)

*Footbal*

Hi

I am in Losalcazares and was looking for iptv service to watch premier league. I was recommended a service by someone within my community and it is brilliant, has more channels than you could imagine and has all the sport which i was after. they even set me up so I can watch bbc iplayer itv hub more4 and every channel I used to have at home. More than happy.

Andy P


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

hunter99 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in Losalcazares and was looking for iptv service to watch premier league. I was recommended a service by someone within my community and it is brilliant, has more channels than you could imagine and has all the sport which i was after. they even set me up so I can watch bbc iplayer itv hub more4 and every channel I used to have at home. More than happy.
> 
> Andy P


And what is the cost of this service? And is it legal?


----------



## hunter99 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi
It cost me €80 for the Iptv for one year. I already had my own firestick so they loaded it on there for me. The BBC iplayer and itv hub is free you just need to have a vpn which they setup for me vpn was €45 for lifetime subscription. Not sure if it's legal or not but my Internet provider sells English TV packages

AndyP


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

hunter99 said:


> I am in Losalcazares and was looking for iptv service to watch premier league. I was recommended a service by someone within my community and it is brilliant, has more channels than you could imagine and has all the sport which i was after.





hunter99 said:


> Hi
> I already had my own firestick so they loaded it on there for me.Not sure if it's legal or not but my Internet provider sells English TV packages





blondebob said:


> And is it legal?


Nope.

All channels All Sports for that price, loaded onto a firestick...definitely not.


----------



## hunter99 (Aug 28, 2019)

sat said:


> Nope.
> 
> All channels All Sports for that price, loaded onto a firestick...definitely not.


Hi sat

maybe its not legal but I watched all footbal and even boxing last night in full hd with not one problem. So until the TV police come calling I'm more than happy.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think it's illegal to watch these streams, only to supply them. 

Using a VPN isn't illegal in Spain. But saying you've got a TV licence in order to watch iPlayer, when you haven't, could be an offense.

Netflix said a while back they had found a way to stop people watching through VPNs, so it's possible the BBC will follow suit eventually. Though some VPN providers say they have found a way round it.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't think it's illegal to watch these streams, only to supply them.
> 
> Using a VPN isn't illegal in Spain. But saying you've got a TV licence in order to watch iPlayer, when you haven't, could be an offense.
> 
> Netflix said a while back they had found a way to stop people watching through VPNs, so it's possible the BBC will follow suit eventually. Though some VPN providers say they have found a way round it.


I would say that statement is not correct as technically you are receiving "stolen goods" in the form of "data" and possess equipment modified to receive this illegal data in the form of video streams. I would be pleased to be proved wrong.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't think it's illegal to watch these streams, only to supply them.


Watching Pay TV without the correct / relevant subscription, and bypassing the content providers encryption, is illegal in many countries.
saw a quite from a legal expert also, where they said that you are also storing, albeit temporary, a copy of copyrighted material on your box / cache, without permission.
However, taking action against all that do this is not ideal, hence why they try to stop the sources and providers instead.
And there is a difference between a private residence, and public performance (ie bar) of such content...as the bar is replaying to a public audience without permission, and that is a legal offence. Hence the raids, led by La Liga, on many bars in Benidorm and Costa Blanca earlier in the year.



Alcalaina said:


> But saying you've got a TV licence in order to watch iPlayer, when you haven't, could be an offense.


It goes against the T&Cs of use for iPlayer, but not a legal offence.
If you lived in the UK and did not have a licence, and watch iPlayer, then yes, that is an offence.
If you live outside the UK, then you do not need to have a UK TV licence, only abide by the local TV licence rules for your country, and access iPlayer, then you are breaking the T&Cs.


----------



## hunter99 (Aug 28, 2019)

sat said:


> Watching Pay TV without the correct / relevant subscription, and bypassing the content providers encryption, is illegal in many countries.
> saw a quite from a legal expert also, where they said that you are also storing, albeit temporary, a copy of copyrighted material on your box / cache, without permission.
> However, taking action against all that do this is not ideal, hence why they try to stop the sources and providers instead.
> And there is a difference between a private residence, and public performance (ie bar) of such content...as the bar is replaying to a public audience without permission, and that is a legal offence. Hence the raids, led by La Liga, on many bars in Benidorm and Costa Blanca earlier in the year.
> ...


Hi

I have been doing a bit of research after it was said watching IPTV could be illegal and have come across some interesting reading.

This is from BBc site

FAQ
I live outside the UK. Can I use BBC iPlayer?
No. BBC iPlayer is funded by the UK TV licence and its use is restricted to UK residents only.

While you can’t watch TV programmes, here’s a list of services you can use if you live outside the UK:

BBC Sounds
BBC Podcasts
BBC News
BBC Sport
BBC Three YouTube channel
Some features or content may be restricted to the UK for rights or legal reasons.

But most Internet providers I have checked out in Spain provide English tv channels
so I wouldn't bother being afraid to watch IPTV as these are big companies and nobody is prosecuting them

AndyP


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

hunter99 said:


> This is from BBc site
> 
> FAQ
> I live outside the UK. Can I use BBC iPlayer?
> No. BBC iPlayer is funded by the UK TV licence and its use is restricted to UK residents only.


Restricted by geoblocking, which vpns / sdns get by.
Not by a pay wall or any type of licence number check or any robust "uk resident only" check.
And it does not say it is illegal to do so, just restricted. So still not illegal to use iPlayer outside the UK. 



hunter99 said:


> But most Internet providers I have checked out in Spain provide English tv channels
> so I wouldn't bother being afraid to watch IPTV as these are big companies and nobody is prosecuting them


The big ISPs (Movistar, Orange, Vodafone etc) will have rights arrangements with the UK broadcasters / content providers to broadcast their content (content, not the actual uk channels) in Spain, so that is why no-one is prosecuting them! 
Other ISPs, usually more local ones, which provide IPTV carrying unauthorized content, have been stopped and prosecuted


----------



## hunter99 (Aug 28, 2019)

sat said:


> Restricted by geoblocking, which vpns / sdns get by.
> Not by a pay wall or any type of licence number check or any robust "uk resident only" check.
> And it does not say it is illegal to do so, just restricted. So still not illegal to use iPlayer outside the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Well I don't really care if its legal or not there are millions of people using IPTV to view what they want to watch. And I don't no of any that have been prosecuted, told they can't use it or been sent to tv prison.
All I know is I was recommended a service I paid for it and I am more than happy an wont hesitate to recommend it.

Andyp


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

hunter99 said:


> Hi
> It cost me €80 for the Iptv for one year. I already had my own firestick so they loaded it on there for me. The BBC iplayer and itv hub is free you just need to have a vpn which they setup for me vpn was €45 for lifetime subscription. Not sure if it's legal or not but my Internet provider sells English TV packages
> 
> AndyP


Do you have a link or website address to view their options/prices?


----------



## hunter99 (Aug 28, 2019)

yozzi said:


> Do you have a link or website address to view their options/prices?


Hi yozzi dont think I am allowed to post links. Have sent you PM

AndyP


----------

